# How many points for IELTS (L8,R8,S6.5,W6.5)



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

How many points can I claim for my IELTS score; Reading=8, Listening=8, Speaking=6.5, Writing=6.5? This score is equal to CBL Level 8 (20 points).

In my opinion I can claim 22 i.e. 5+5 points from CBL Level 7 and 6+6 points from CBL Level 8.

Could any one guide me?

Here is the link: Language testing – Federal skilled workers


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The information is right there in the link you provided.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi I have got the following scores:
L: 9
R: 7
W: 7
S: 6
Overall: 7.5
How many points will I get for this? 0 or 10 or 20
I have one doubt, to get 10 points, do I need 7 in each section, or overall 7+ is sufficient (as I have got minimum 6 in each section, which is the primary requirement to be eligible for a visa)

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## hjeff045 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes all the information in the link are right.


----------



## sunshine179 (Apr 25, 2014)

Can Some one Kindly Explain what does it mean FRIST OFFICAL LANGUAGE in IELTS , my first Language is Telugu and I am Indian, How should Calculate my score of 
L:8.5
R:6.5
S:7.5
W:7
Total:7.5 

What is my score according to the Canadian Point System eligibility Check of 67 , rest is Age,Experience , etc.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

zeeshanahmed said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many points can I claim for my IELTS score; Reading=8, Listening=8, Speaking=6.5, Writing=6.5? This score is equal to CBL Level 8 (20 points).
> 
> ...


hey,,

I see you give a link here.. 

I think it is enough that you want to knowing about..

How can i help you to share here guiding information?


----------

